# Karolina Kurkova walks the runway in bikini for the Cia Maritima show 18.06.08 x8



## Tokko (25 Juni 2008)

*Karolina Kurkova walks the runway in bikini for the Cia Maritima show during Sao Paulo Fashion Week in Sao Paulo, Brazil




 

 

 ​*


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (29 Juni 2008)

Update: + 5 pics!



 

 

 

 

​


----------

